# 2009 Southeast Fall Rally In The Smokies Oct 23 - 25



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*2009 Southeast Fall Rally Oct 23 - 25 
Eagle's Nest Campground, Pigeon Forge, TN*​




























​
*We had so much fun last year we are going back to the Smokies
Come join us for the "Change of Colors" and a fun time​*

*For Reservations just click on the link below and call the campground. Be sure to tell them you will be with the Southeast Rally.
*









*Eagle's Nest Campground*

*Please try and make your reservations by the end of April if possible.
*
*Make a post and tell us if you have made your reservation.*

*Campers reserved so far:*

Campingnut - Oct 23-25
Crawfish - Oct 18-25
Slingshot - Oct 23 -29
Outbackmac - Oct 20-25
Rollrs45 - Oct 20-25
The Richards - Oct 22-25
Tonka - Oct 22-26
153Syr - Oct 22-26
W4DRR - Oct 22-25
Outbackaroos - Oct 23-24
BchBum'sBoss - Oct 21 - 25
NC Outbacker - Oct 22-25
having fun - Oct 22-25
Reverie - Oct 23-25
O'shields - Oct ??-??
Needtomellowout - Oct ??-??
kywoman - Oct 22-25
Dreamtimes - Oct 23-25
Wolfpackers - Oct 21-25
Sew4fun5er - Oct 21 - 28
Firfyter - Oct 22 - 25
John Doe - Oct 22-25
Kenstand - Oct 18-25
gzaleski - Oct 23-25

Leon


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!! We are hoping to be able to go this year. We had to miss last years.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

What took you guys so long? Count us in we will make reservations this week, we will stay monday to sunday. Did they assign sites?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope to see you there TNFamily. We had a great time last year.

Jerry, I don't think they will be giving site numbers, but she told us they would keep us all together as a group for sure.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we got our site..
dont wait too long on this one. the campgrounds in that are fill up very fast.
she said when they open in march ,they will book most of october the first few weeks.

tell her your with the outback group.
campingnut


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Leon, You can count us in---- We made reservations , will be staying 23 / 29


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey that's great Slingshot. Looking forward to meeting you. It's going to be a fun rally for sure.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Talked to Bonnie and our reservations are made 10/20/09-10/25/09


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

What time of day did you all call the campground to make your reservations? Everytime I try to call no one answers.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

TnFamily said:


> What time of day did you all call the campground to make your reservations? Everytime I try to call no one answers.


I think it was around 10:00 AM Central when I called. Keep trying. They will answer sometime.

Leon


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> What time of day did you all call the campground to make your reservations? Everytime I try to call no one answers.


I think it was around 10:00 AM Central when I called. Keep trying. They will answer sometime.

Leon








[/quote]

Hmmm.....We have still been unsuccessful in making reservations...we even emailed them. Not sure if we gonna get to make this one







.

Teri


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Keep trying Teri. They are closed until March and are not getting all the calls or emails everyday. I think they are checking there messages maybe once a week or so. You can just wait until March and reserve when they open back up. That would be fine.

Leon


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Leon
I emailed my reservation request tonight...hopefully I will hear something soon.
Stephanie


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

All Right!!! Finally got through and made our reservations. We are really looking forward to this, we haven't been able to make a rally yet. This will probably be our first one.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

TnFamily said:


> Leon
> I emailed my reservation request tonight...hopefully I will hear something soon.
> Stephanie


You better get a site Stephanie. You know we can not have a fall rally without you and Donnie.

Leon


----------



## The Richards (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi All.

We are new to the Outbackers group. We just purchased a 2002 26RS. I emailed the campground about reservations for the SE rally. I hope to finalize on Thursday. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey great news. Looking forward to seeing you this fall. It's going to be a great rally. Let us know what dates you will have.

Leon


----------



## The Richards (Jan 23, 2009)

Crawfish said:


> Hey great news. Looking forward to seeing you this fall. It's going to be a great rally. Let us know what dates you will have.
> 
> Leon


Hey Crawfish.

Just got our confirmation. We will be there 10/22-25. Look forward to meeting you.

Billy


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Billy Welcome to the greatest camping( group) on earth. These guys know how to have fun. Looking forward to meeting new outbackers


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Count us in!! Just got off the phone and reserved for Oct. 22-26.

Can't wait!

Jules (Mrs. T)


----------



## The Richards (Jan 23, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> Billy Welcome to the greatest camping( group) on earth. These guys know how to have fun. Looking forward to meeting new outbackers


Thanks Outbackmac. It sounds like a real fun time.

We have several trips planned already. Yogi Bear campground in Marion, NC for Spring Break April 3-9. James Island County Park, Charleston SC the last week of June and a few other state parks in SC.

Any suggestions of great places to visit in eastern NC or SC?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome billy. 
glad you can make this fall trip. we do know how to have a great time.
best of all you will leave with a few more friends than you came with.
have fun at james island. you will love it.
if you need more info on that area let me know.
we had a nice trip a few years back.
lamar


----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

Leon,

This year we'll make it down. Just made reservations for 10/22-26. Looking forward to meeting y'all.
Can't wait! Did the Factory Rally last year and had a great time. This one should be, too.

Best wishes,
Gary & Jen


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great to hear that Gary. I promise you will have some fun. Looking forward to meeting you.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

welcome Gary i gurantee you will have a great time this is a group like no other.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I just called today (5/4) and made our reservations for 10/22 - 10/25.

Bob


----------



## BchBum'sBoss (Jul 24, 2007)

Leon,

Add David and I to the list for this rally! We're coming in on the 21st and leaving the 25th.

Linda


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome linda
most of the people from the south east group are headed to the beach. 
ill be joining them tomorrow.
we are glad to have you. this should be another great trip for us.
we'll start working on more details later this summer.

take care, lamar


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> *2009 Southeast Fall Rally Oct 23 - 25
> Eagle's Nest Campground, Pigeon Forge, TN*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NC Outbacker (Jul 11, 2006)

NC Outbacker's have booked for the Fall Rally. We have not been on here in a while. We hope to see everyone soon.
Christy and Kevin


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have updated the list. I think I have everyone on it, if not let me know. It's turning into a great rally.

Leon


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

We'll be there 22nd - 25th. Were bringing the fun


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Clayton u got a Bubba Keg


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I do, it was attached to my hand during the rally..........


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Well add us in, we'll be there 10 23-25. Mts. should be beautiful, especially with the cooler weather.
BTW Jerry, do you think you will have purchased all your new stuff by then?? I mean since you SOLD all the old stuff?















Dave & Pat & Kerri


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just made reservations for the Eagles Nest, arriving on the 21st and leaving on the 28th. Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Clayton u got a Bubba Keg


Clayton, do not answer that - it is a trick question.

p.s. Do not leave your Bubba keg (or any other important necessities) out b'cause Jerry will take it.
How much was that camper and truck combo again?

Welcome Sew4fun


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome back lola & ray.
good to see you coming back to a rally.
cant wait tot see you.
i'll be so happy to see cooler weather again.
lamar


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok here we go again Jerry gets blamed for everything you might want to ask Clayton about BUBAKEG. As for my truck trailer combo they returned it to me in cincy said they felt bad, see some people do have a HEART.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I just heard from a family close to us, they have joined Outbackers and are planning on attending the rally. From what he said, they will be there 22-25 (I think). He didn't mention his logon name so I'll have to let him introduce himself. Looks like we may have the whole campground if we keep adding...
















Dave


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Are there any plans in the works for a potluck/cornhole tourney/dance/white elephant
Stephanie and Donnie


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Add us to the list. We just signed up for our reservation and are already looking forward to seeing everyone in friendly Tennessee. We will be there 10/18 - 10/25.

It is great to be part of another Outbacker's Rally!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great news Dave. I will add them as john doe until we know their name. Ken this is great. It has been awhile since we have seen y'all. Looking forward to sitting around the campfire and making up lost time. Stephanie we will be planning a pot luck, white elephant, and with enough adult beverages do a little dancing. The pot luck and white elephant will be on the 24th. As for the cornhole and dancing, I guess that will last all week.









Leon


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

What hold on....I said that I would orgainize the progressive appitizer visit to other campers////
Stephanie
but of course I can help with the other but Donnie and I will be busy often cleaning our camper
if you get my drift


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

Well Stephanie, just how much time can you spend " cleaning the trailer", its not that large!!!???

You can organize the progressive party and I'll help, I take directions well, just ask Leon.

Margaret


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Great news Dave. I will add them as john doe until we know their name. Ken this is great. It has been awhile since we have seen y'all. Looking forward to sitting around the campfire and making up lost time. Stephanie we will be planning a pot luck, white elephant, and with enough adult beverages do a little dancing. The pot luck and white elephant will be on the 24th. As for the cornhole and dancing, I guess that will last all week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read Leon's post again, what he said was in response to your questions, the key word being WE, he did not intend for it to look like you would be doing it all, but..... if you want to volunteer, I'm sure Donnie would understand.









Margaret


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Mrs Crawfish said:


> Great news Dave. I will add them as john doe until we know their name. Ken this is great. It has been awhile since we have seen y'all. Looking forward to sitting around the campfire and making up lost time. Stephanie we will be planning a pot luck, white elephant, and with enough adult beverages do a little dancing. The pot luck and white elephant will be on the 24th. As for the cornhole and dancing, I guess that will last all week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read Leon's post again, what he said was in response to your questions, the key word being WE, he did not intend for it to look like you would be doing it all, but..... if you want to volunteer, I'm sure Donnie would understand.









Margaret
[/quote]

Thanks 
We just celebrated my birthday at this SWEET suite in Indy our room had a pool in it BOY OH BOY did we have fun I will show you the pictures in Gatlinburg or if you facebook look me up Stephanie Armstrong


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

sssteph to many armstrong find me jerry mcadams


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Wait, now I'm confused. Isn't "cleaning the trailer" code for something?? And, I'm like Margaret how much cleaning can you do? You sure can come on over and clean mine. I've given up on trying to keep it strait.

Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Wait, now I'm confused. Isn't "cleaning the trailer" *code for something?*? And, I'm like Margaret how much cleaning can you do? You sure can come on over and clean mine. I've given up on trying to keep it strait.
> 
> Carmen


That depends on how big a stash you have from the 'Candy'man does it not??? As long as it's not more than 48hrs...























or was that 24hrs.???
















Dave


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Carmen ive seen those 2 clean the camper where they never saw daylight.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Our camper is spotless...day and night...
No sorry we dont do other campers we are faithful to each other


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

*We will be there! *









LeeAnn, Marsha, and I (Glen) will be arriving on Friday, September 23rd! We are so excited to be going? This is only our 2nd camping trip with our KRS28 Outback Kargaroo!

We are very new to camping with this TT so we may need some help when we get there. PLEASE? LOL We are looking forward to meeting all of the Outbackers there!!!!

Glen & Lee


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Glenn and Lee

Not a problem plenty of us will be more than glad to help out. Glad u can make the trip


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

outbackmac said:


> Glenn and Lee
> 
> Not a problem plenty of us will be more than glad to help out. Glad u can make the trip


In fact, Jerry would be happy to show you all the changes he made to his TT, provided he still has it, or is able to buy it back by then.
















Dave


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> Glenn and Lee
> 
> Not a problem plenty of us will be more than glad to help out. Glad u can make the trip


Jerry
have you got your camper home yet?
stephanie


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

u all will be surprised


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard Glen and family. Looking forward to meeting you. There will be plenty of help when you arrive so nothing to worry about.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Actually there will prolly be more people than you may want helping you out - but don't drink their kool-aid (jk).

We haven't been to this campground before so we're not sure what to expect. When reading the RV park reviews (rvparksreviews.com), it mentioned something about unlevel sites so make sure to bring those blocks to level up. The other comments out there look to be okay. At least they offer full hookups and WiFi and our group usually makes the best out of a bad situation anyway. The sewer is a plus - esp'ly since we had our 'first' camping last week where we filled up the black tank - yep! sure did after 9 days and 5 people and lots of rain. Now that's a lot of tinkle!

Carmen


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

campingnut18 said:


> Welcome aboard! Actually there will prolly be more people than you may want helping you out - but don't drink their kool-aid (jk).
> 
> We haven't been to this campground before so we're not sure what to expect. When reading the RV park reviews (rvparksreviews.com), it mentioned something about unlevel sites so make sure to bring those blocks to level up. The other comments out there look to be okay. At least they offer full hookups and WiFi and our group usually makes the best out of a bad situation anyway. The sewer is a plus - esp'ly since we had our 'first' camping last week where we filled up the black tank - yep! sure did after 9 days and 5 people and lots of rain. Now that's a lot of tinkle!
> 
> Carmen


Leon & Carmen & Everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome. This will be only our 2nd trip with the TT so i'm sure it'll be an experience. We are looking forward to meeting all of the outbackers at this rally. We do appreciate any help or assistance we can get and we will return the favor to other people someday when we have some expreience under our belt. I already learned a wealth of information just joining the Outbackers web site (Family).

Are there any planned activities for this rally?

Glen & Lee


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Bad News...my work schedule is going to keep us from making it to the rally this year. If anyone needs the site let me know, I think I'll be waiting a week or so before I cancel my reservation.

Ed


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Glenn

We will have a potluck cookout on Sat nite with a White Elephant gift exchange to follow ($10 somewhat camping related and participate only if you like and as much or as little as you want). We probably should have some trick or treatin for the kiddos on Sat as well so bring a bag of goodies to participate. Stephanie mentioned an appetizer walk-about aka Tour of de Campers on Friday nite. There will be a lot of hangin out and possibly some groupings to Pigeon Forge for shopping, etc. -- and that could be the guys too since there is a Lodge, knife, and Coleman camping store too.

Ed, sorry to hear you won't be able to join us. Maybe we'll get to meet you next time. Looks like you have the same camper as us so we were looking forward to comparing notes.

C-


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

*It's October*



















































*The countdown begins . . .*








http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?month=10&day=23&year=2009&hour=&min=&sec=&p0=0

Fri - tour of campers and appetizers/cocktails
Sat - potluck dinner, treat or treatin, white elephant








campfire gathering = every nite / all the time
Details

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> *It's October*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please go to this link and put in your 2 cents for purchasing firewood

Thanks.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Potluck menu started link and put in yours.









Thanks.

Carmen


----------



## The Richards (Jan 23, 2009)

This will be our first rally so take it easy on us haha.

Count us in on the firewood. We will also bring something (no idea at this point) to the Pot luck dinner.

We have 3 kids for Trick or Treating activities.

See everyone soon


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

The Richards said:


> This will be our first rally so take it easy on us haha.
> 
> Count us in on the firewood. We will also bring something (no idea at this point) to the Pot luck dinner.
> 
> ...


It's our 1st rally too but we are sure to have a blast. Look forward to meeting everyone.

Not sure what we're bringing either but we will figure out something. It is a pot luck tho.

glen...


----------



## The Richards (Jan 23, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> This will be our first rally so take it easy on us haha.
> 
> Count us in on the firewood. We will also bring something (no idea at this point) to the Pot luck dinner.
> 
> ...


It's our 1st rally too but we are sure to have a blast. Look forward to meeting everyone.

Not sure what we're bringing either but we will figure out something. It is a pot luck tho.

glen...
[/quote]


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

[/quote]

It's our 1st rally too but we are sure to have a blast. Look forward to meeting everyone.

Not sure what we're bringing either but we will figure out something. It is a pot luck tho.

glen...
[/quote]
------------------------------------------------








Most people don't go away saying that they didn't have a good time. Even when we've had some 'incidents' (tires, sickness, torn awnings), the group is there to get you thru it. It should be lots of fun. Sure hope that Leon is able to get that firewood delivered. The forecast looks a lil' chilly. Fall is here!














Campfire galore!
































Carmen


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

It's our 1st rally too but we are sure to have a blast. Look forward to meeting everyone.

Not sure what we're bringing either but we will figure out something. It is a pot luck tho.

glen...
[/quote]
------------------------------------------------








Most people don't go away saying that they didn't have a good time. Even when we've had some 'incidents' (tires, sickness, torn awnings), the group is there to get you thru it. It should be lots of fun. Sure hope that Leon is able to get that firewood delivered. The forecast looks a lil' chilly. Fall is here!














Campfire galore!
































Carmen








[/quote]

Does anyone know an anti-rain dance for the upcoming rally?? I'm hoping we don't need it but just in case. I guess alcohol will help???









glen...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

*No rain!! *
















The early birds are arriving...









Update

Carmen


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

campingnut18 said:


> *No rain!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who all is at the camp site so far? Is everyone making sure they are doing the rain dance regularly???

I wish we could have been there earlier. We will arrive somewhere around 1:00pm on Friday. This will be camping trip #2.









See ya'll on Friday.

Glen...


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

*No rain!! *























*No rain!! *


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Crawfish(Leon+), Rollers45(Mike+), Need2MellowOut(Tony+), OutbackMac(Jerry+), & Kenstand are there already . . . having a good time w/o us. 









Carmen


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, save some of that good time for us?????









See you all on Friday!

Glen & Lee


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Finally got home!!! The rockslide on I-40 gave us a 1hr/50 mile detour. I took the scenic route, 321 to 25-70 through the mountains and following the French Broad River (add 1 more hr!).Very scenic! I think the boss is still gripping the OS handle. The Duramax pulled great!! Anyway, 12 hours and we got home.
We had a great time at the rally. It was nice to see everyone and meet new people.
david


----------

